# DDR3-RAM im BIOS richtig einstellen?



## man-89 (14. September 2009)

hi ihr,

wie man hier lesen kann, machen meine *4gb geil ddr3-1333 cl7* (7-7-724)-riegel auf meinem* gigabyte ma770t-ud3p* probleme und verursachen regelmäßig diesen bluescreen.
der ram ist definitiv nicht defekt sondern entweder nicht ganz kompatibel mit dem board *oder im bios setup nicht richtig eingestellt/erkannt.*

>>> und das ist der punkt, wo ich hilfe von jemandem brauche, der sich da auskennt.
bios-setup > mb intelligent tweaker (m.i.t.) > dram configuration
die timings sind eig. so eingestellt wie sie sein sollten.. hat einer von euch ne idee, was ich da evtl umstellen kann, damit der ram richtig läuft?

grüße,
män


----------



## ghostadmin (14. September 2009)

Reicht dir ein Thread nicht?

Läuft der RAM in einem anderen Rechner ohne Probleme?
Ansonsten, wenn noch nicht geschehen, RAM mit memtest86+ überprüfen, bei den Settings die der Hersteller angibt.
Sollte das Fehler verursachen -> RAM zurück.


----------



## man-89 (14. September 2009)

hi,

doch, aber ich hatte das ausversehen ins falsche forum gepostet. und darum gebeten ihn zu verschieben.. 

in einem anderen rechner kann ich nicht sagen, weil alle, die ich kenne, entweder ddr2-boards oder laptops haben. memtest86+ hab ich schon benutzt, manchmal findet er in den (immer gleichen) tests fehler, manchmal aber auch keine. dann läuft der rechner aber auch problemlos, kommt selten mal vor >>> deshalb denke ich ja, dass der ram nicht defekt sein kann.

und n neues thema mache ich auf, weil es ja vll noch sein kann, dass das board den ram nicht richtig erkannt hat und man das manuell im bios-setup einstellen kann.. und weil ich davon wenig bis 0 ahnung habe, bitte ich hier um hilfe.. 

grüße


----------



## Hübie (14. September 2009)

Also. Da der Memorycontroller in der CPU sitzt hat das wohl nicht viel mit dem Board zu tun. Stelle mal die VDDA (Standard 2.6V) und/oder Northbridge-Voltage(Standard 1.200V) etwas rauf und seh dann weiter.
Ist die CPU übertaktet? Welches NT hast du? Schwanken die Spannungen der CPU/NB?
Welche Latenzen hast du bzw. sind eingestellt? CPU-Z hilft dir dabei. Mit K10-Stat kannst du dir die aktuelle NB-Voltage ansehen.
Poste mal screenshots und Details zu deinem System. Glaskugeln haben wa net 

bye Hübie
Edit: Und probiere die Riegel mal einzeln.


----------



## man-89 (14. September 2009)

hi,

wie gesagt ich kenne mich nich aus.

cpu is nich übertaktet (phenom ii x4 955 be 3,2ghz)
netzteil: enermax modu82+ 525w

latenzen:
cas#: 7
ras# to cas#: 7
ras# precharge: 7
cycle time: 24
(so sollten sie sein und sind auch so eingestellt)
bank cicle time: 33
command rate: 1t
oder was meinst du?

spannungen cpu: wechstelt dauernd zwischen 0,960 und 1,136V.
spannungen nb: wie finde ich das raus?

und was ist vdda?


----------



## Hübie (14. September 2009)

Hm. Die Schwankungen sind wohl eher durch Cool&Quiet (Energiesparmodus der CPU) verursacht. Deaktiviere das mal im BIOS.
Es könnte auch an der Command rate liegen. Manche Module bzw. IMC kommen damit nicht zurecht. Testweise auch deaktivieren.

bye Hübie


----------



## man-89 (16. September 2009)

hi,

habe es mit anderem ram versucht, bluescreen bleibt >>> +klick


----------



## Aeroloko (17. September 2009)

man-89 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe es mit anderem ram versucht, bluescreen bleibt >>> +klick



Hey!
BIOS mal aktualisiert?
GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - BIOS - GA-MA770T-UD3P (rev. 1.0)


----------

